# I have a pic



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a pic of one of the miniature donkeys but I'm not quite smart enough to post it


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 7, 2004)

If you can't Send it to me and I can get it posted you ya addy is: [email protected]


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh Thank You! I sent the pic.


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 7, 2004)

dustyrose here is your pic~! And a nice pic at that!


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

Thank you!

And her name is: Tex*butt Gambler's Queen of Hearts


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 8, 2004)

CONGRADULATIONS...what a little doll!!!! If you cant post pics on here try putting them into photobucket. (www.photobucket.com) its fairly easy to use that way and if I can figure it out ANYONE can...lol..... Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes that is sooo true I use photobucket and had that pic posted in just miunutes...I also use a littl trick that have 2 windows open at the same time so I go to photobucket on one window add the pic and still have the LB window open so I can post right away as soon as i ad the pic to the photobuck site that way you don't have to close out any site and reload and get to the spot you want to reply to... You can do this by doing a Ctll+N that will copy the page and you now have 2 windows open and work on one while leaving the other one opened up to where you want it..and just bounce back and forth between the 2 windows or pages mush faster and easier..


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok, thanks, I'll try doing that next time.

I just got a phone call and I am getting "Both" donkeys, WOOOOHOOOOO!! I've got a couple short runs of fence to put up, and then I can bring the girls home.





Hubby is so good to me



...I am getting a house on 11 acres and 2 miniature donkeys for my birthday.


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 8, 2004)

WOW so neat I sure yoe will be happy when you get them at your place..and then you will find out just how loud a "Hee Haw" can be


----------



## bear (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh that is great, I am so happy for you! Bear/Kay


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 8, 2004)

surely they don't get that loud.

Poor hubby, he already has to listen to the wolf howling at night, now he's gonna have ta listen to hee haws too


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't want to let the "cat out of the bag" BUT ya you will hear them over the wolfs... Nice and loud... They make very good Guard Animals that way...You will always know if something is not right.



No more sleeping in late



Oh Oh did I say that


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 8, 2004)

cool! ya mean they make good alarm clocks too?



That means when I get up at 5:30 hubby will be wide awake with me. Oh he's just gonna love this, the man that will set his alarm for 7:30 and hits the snoose button until 8:00 so he can wake up


----------



## bear (Mar 8, 2004)

I love listening to them braying. Nicodemus get vocal at feed time. If you aren't there at your normal feeding time he will start braying



He will do it too if you are in sight of him and he thinks he needs some attention. He is really loud but I like it. Bear/Kay


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 9, 2004)

I think I will like the braying. I can hear it now, the donkeys and the wolf , at 3AM



Oh ya, and I'll be sure to put them on the side of the house where the bedroom is too



I have to be able to keep and eye on them ya know


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 9, 2004)

The only time mine start to bray is at feeding time too...and I LOVE it! I do have one standard size that is a little louder then the rest but that is only when hes in the barn...dont think he likes his stall! I have to tell you a cute little story about braying...we have a barn cam and equipage system well, I had the cam on and its hooked into a TV in our computer room/spare bedroom/ whatever room...anyways, the insurance man was over and we were sitting at the dining room table, and I never thought of turning off the cam..so all of a sudden the donks started braying up a storm.. my poor insurance man turned as white as a ghost, and looked at me and said"what do you have back there"...meaning in our house! I took him back to the room and showed him on the tv..well the look on his face when he first started hearing them bray...coming from my bedroom area was PRICELESS..he knows I also have 4 large parrots that talk up a storm..but this was a whole new SOUND. Donkeys are really quit the conversationalist!


----------



## bear (Mar 9, 2004)

MeadowRidge I love that story, wish I could have seen his face.

I know when we were bring Nicodemus home we had to stop at the Farm and Home Supply Store. We drove in and when we stopped Nicodemus starting braying extremely loud. The are little but have a full size bray. We had people coming over to the horse trailer to see what we had in there. It was great, I loved it! Bear?Kay


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL, I can just imagine the look on his face.

I could tell, in the few hours that I was around them sunday, that they are going to be fun to have around. I'm thinking I better get a really good digital camera, I just know I'll be taking lots of pics.

Parrots are really cool, my friend had one that would sit at the table with her and drink coffee.

My uncle had an African grey that was quite the character, he would make ringing sounds like the phone and then answer his ring, and whether you were home or not, if someone knocked on the door, he would tell them to come in.


----------

